# Win XP Neuer Benutzer soll nur ein Programm ausführen dürfen



## Baron Sengir (28. April 2006)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich benötige dringend Eure Hilfe, um folgendes Problem zu lösen:   

Ich muss einen eingeschränkten Benutzer bei Win XP Prof SP2 einrichten. Dieser Benutzer soll drucken dürfen und genau ein einziges ganz bestimmtes Programm ausführen dürfen, das z.B. über Autostart selbstständig startet. Leider sind für dieses Programm Administratorrechte notwendig, sonst geben ein paar DLLs eine Fehlermeldung aus. Die Funktionalität des Programms darf natürlich nicht eingeschränkt werden. So greift es zum Beispiel auf einen Netzwerkprinter zu.

Ich weiß leider gar nicht, wie ich das bewerkstelligen soll. Das dumme ist, ich brauch das bereits morgen früh fertig konfiguriert. Bitte helft mir.

Liebe Grüße

Markus


----------



## D@nger (29. April 2006)

Brauchst du noch Hilfe oder...?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. April 2006)

Nicht fragen, Antworten... 
Selbst wenn er keine Hilfe mehr braucht kannst Du, falls Du weisst wie es geht, die Loesung einfach mal hier ablegen. Vielleicht kann sie, falls er sie selbst nicht mehr brauche sollte, doch noch irgendwann jemand anders brauchen.


----------



## Maik (29. April 2006)

D@nger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Brauchst du noch Hilfe oder...?


Die Frage hättest du stellen können, wenn der Thread schon wer-weiss-wie-alt wäre, aber seit dem Threadstart sind noch nicht mal 18 Stunden vergangen 

Aber wie Dennis schon schrieb: nicht rückfragen, sondern einfach dein Wissen mitteilen


----------



## D@nger (29. April 2006)

ok, vielen Dank Dennis! Leider kann man meine Lösung nicht in wenigen Stunden hinkriegen. Und zwar würde ich es so machen, dass man ein Programm schreibt, das sämtliche Daten des System wie z.B. STRG+ALT+ENTF abfängt und das Programm startet. Theoretisch kann man aber auch die Maus immer wieder in sein eigenes Fenster schieben wenn diese das Fenster verlässt. Aber Richtlinien in XP gibt's da glaube ich keine.


----------



## C-H (28. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ist vielleicht ein bisschen spät, aber ich habe vor einiger Zeit gehört, daß MS ein Tool bereitstellt um XP in einem sogenannten "Kiosk-Modus" laufen zu lassen, wo man u.a. nur ganz bestimmte Programme zulassen kann. Habe keinen Link aber vielleicht hilft dir das trotzdem.


----------

